# Disturbing errors during Apache & php installation.



## anti (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello
When i try to install apache22 & php5 the following error code is shown:

```
error code 127 & error code 1
```


any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2010)

anti said:
			
		

> any ideas?


None whatsoever. Care to post the messages leading up to the errors? Then we might know what's going on.


----------



## anti (Feb 16, 2010)

sorry , this is peice of the error msg 

```
===>   autoconf-2.62 depends on executable: gm4 - found
===>   autoconf-2.62 depends on executable: help2man - not found
===>    Verifying install for help2man in /usr/ports/misc/help2man
===>   help2man-1.36.4_3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/Locale/gettext.pm - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/Locale/gettext.pm in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext
===>   p5-gettext-1.05_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>   p5-gettext-1.05_2 depends on shared library: intl - not found
===>    Verifying install for intl in /usr/ports/devel/gettext
===>   gettext-0.17_1 depends on package: libtool>=2.2 - not found
===>    Verifying install for libtool>=2.2 in /usr/ports/devel/libtool22
===>  Building for libtool-2.2.6b
CDPATH="${ZSH_VERSION+.}:" && cd . && /bin/sh /usr/ports/devel/libtool22/work/libtool-2.2.6b/libltdl/config/missing --run autoconf
autoconf: configure.in: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/libtool22/work/libtool-2.2.6b.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/libtool22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf262.
```


----------



## fbsd1 (Feb 28, 2010)

The ports tree on your system is not complete. php5 dependant helpman and its dependants are missing their ports make files. Download the complete ports tree and redo the make install clean  on php5


----------

